# Whirligigs



## Jerrymaxx (Feb 28, 2011)

Good Morning Everyone….............

We have several plans for Whirligigs and every one of the plans say to use *EXTERIOR* Acrylic Latex Primer and Paint. We want to purchase pints, but unfortunately nobody carries pints….........only quarts. I am wondering if we could use *INTERIOR* paints and then cover with an exterior sealer. Any suggestions and help is appreciated.

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

The wood will seasonally expand and contract (and contrary to many, it does not "breathe"), so the only clear finish that would be recommended is spar varnish. I think you'd do better with exterior paint.

"used paint" is a good humor line, but it applies here. Do you have a Habitat ReStore nearby? Good source of paint, usually a buck a quart, sometimes partial, sometimes full.

Next suggestion would be Craigslist. Ask for free.

Paint stores these days carry pints and smaller "sample size" containers.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

I could be wrong but I think Rustoleum sells in small cans. If not give a exterior sealer a try.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

I've good luck with spray paints and the Deco Art craft paints for outdoor crafty items.


----------



## Jerrymaxx (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks so much for everyone's help. For the first project I made a flying pig whirligig and my wife painted it with Patio Paints by decoart. They are great, but way too expensive because they only come in 2oz bottles. We have decided to use regular acrylic paints for future projects and then seal them with Spar Varnish. I use Spar Varnish on my Adirondack furniture and it holds up great. Thanks again for all the ideas. Now my next question for all of you is:

I purchased a "parts kit" for the pig, but would rather just get my own parts in the future so I can buy in bulk, make it bulk or whatever. I have checked every hardware store and home improvement store and nobody really has all I need. Is there a special place ya'll buy your hardware for the whirligigs or do you make them? If you make…...............and ideas as to where I can get patterns, at least for the hubs, etc…..would be great.

Jerry


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I am using exterior paints by Rustoleom… acrylic… small cans… @ HD… cost me about $50 for 5 cans!

Oh, and remember… they can be mixed to form other colors! Helps a lot!


----------



## lew50 (Oct 24, 2011)

H , All
Im new here had a question 
Is popular wood good for whirigig blades. ?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> H , All
> Im new here had a question
> Is popular wood good for whirigig blades. ?
> 
> - lew50


Hi Lew!

Welcome to LumberJocks!! Glad you finally decided to POST… after 2,444 days! LOL

Yes, I think Poplar is a good all around wood for just about everything!
Of course, you could use Maple (soft) for stuff that's going to take a beating… White Oak stands-up too…

What kind of whirlygigs are you going to make?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Check your local paint stores for returns…you might find some exterior quarts on the cheap.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Here are two that I made. The plane one is made with cedar.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

For some reason the second link wont show on the first post:


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> For some reason the second link wont show on the first post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is with the Veggie Hunt? I got dizzy looking the ground all the time… although a nice bunch of herbs & veggies were collected, we never got to see the salad that was made from them! (LOL)

The first & third videos were good whirligig videos… GOOD JOB!!

The link from the first Posting was good too… Really COOL whirligig…

Thank you…


----------



## lew50 (Oct 24, 2011)

I was gonna make a roadrunner several sizes


----------



## Denny1 (Mar 6, 2019)

I just go to Lowe's or Home Depot and get samples. You can get the color of your choice and seems to hold up so far well. Most of my parts I make myself but if there is something special I go to cherrytreetoys.


----------



## Denny1 (Mar 6, 2019)

Comment deleted by self.


----------



## lew50 (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow took me a long time to sign on again


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> H , All
> Im new here had a question
> Is popular wood good for whirigig blades. ?
> 
> - lew50


Hi Lew, welcome to posting.

Poplar is a wonderful wood for a lot of projects, just know it doesn't have much resistance to rot. So if your Whimsy-gigs are going to be outdoors it will fail quicker, as paint on end grain notoriously fails. So the choice is a better "outdoor wood" or yearly painting, repainting cycle.

For longevity, especially in a non ground contact form White Oak would stay nicer longer.


----------

